# Canon AE-1 issue?



## Gijs_Retro (May 10, 2017)

Hi,

I just bought the Canon AE-1 and noticed that the self-timer light is on, constantly. It's not as bright but more soft. Even if it's on lock mode. Is this normal? 

If anyone can answer this question, I appreciate it.


----------



## TCampbell (May 12, 2017)

Not normal.

Left of the shutter button is a lever (that hides the self-timer light) and you can flip that from the "L" (lock) position to the "A" (normal shooting) position, or forward to the "S" (self-timer) position.    The light should be off in all positions.

If the lever is in the "S" (self-timer) position and you wind the camera (film advance) to be ready for a shot, then press the shutter button and the self-timer light should begin blinking ... 10 seconds later it should take the shot.


----------



## Gijs_Retro (May 15, 2017)

Ok. Thank you for your answer, I knew there was something wrong.


----------

